# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away (Aus) Spoilers 1st - 4th December 2014

## Perdita

*Monday*

Phoebes dream of music success turns into a nightmare with Neive. 
Brax puts his life in danger by following a criminal into the desert. 
Marilyn and John clash over the best way of telling Jett that he's a whole year older than they all thought. 


*Tuesday*

Maddy's nightmares come true when she is rocked by a bombshell. 
Phoebe ditches Neive and her dreams of becoming a star. 
Ricky is angry when she learns that Brax put himself in danger to retrieve Ash's crime money.


*Wednesday*

Matt tells Sasha he wants them to live together. 
Maddy is warned to start chemotherapy soon. 
Police find Dean's dead body out in the desert and recover a shovel Brax held at the crime scene.


*Thursday*

Josh dumps a devastated Evelyn before their first date. 
Hannah rekindles things with Andy. 
Sparks fly between Ash and Denny. 
Marilyn goes in to fight for Jett after reading his report card. 
A distressed Maddy lashes out at Oscar.

----------

tammyy2j (13-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Has Maddy cancer?

----------


## TaintedLove

Wow I never even thought of Maddy having cancer. I`ve read that some women have a positive pregnancy test, and they assume they`re pregnant when it turns out to be cancer. I`ve seen it happen before, but I can`t remember what show it was.
I suppose it makes sense. When Maddy first came into H&A with Spencer as teen runaways, Maddy got sick and was hospitalised for a while. It`s possible that whatever sickness Maddy had - it manifested itself into cancer cells. That would explain Maddy passing out last week on the Aus pace H&A.
Of course I could be completely wrong - it`s just guess work at this stage.  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Wow I never even thought of Maddy having cancer. I`ve read that some women have a positive pregnancy test, and they assume they`re pregnant when it turns out to be cancer. I`ve seen it happen before, but I can`t remember what show it was.
> I suppose it makes sense. When Maddy first came into H&A with Spencer as teen runaways, Maddy got sick and was hospitalised for a while. It`s possible that whatever sickness Maddy had - it manifested itself into cancer cells. That would explain Maddy passing out last week on the Aus pace H&A.
> Of course I could be completely wrong - it`s just guess work at this stage.


Hollyoaks did it recently with Tegan

I think maybe H&A writers and producers think giving Maddy cancer will make her likeable as she seems to be universally hated

----------

TaintedLove (14-11-2014)

----------


## Pantherboy

Hannah back with Andy! Saw this coming a while ago, but hoped it wouldn't happen. Apart from everything he did to her family, it was only a few weeks ago that Hannah told him that she doesn't trust him. What has he done since then? He has worked at the Gym & decided to do the Personal Trainer course. Good luck to him, but how does that win back her trust? I am guessing that the "unhinged" Sophie will try & harm Hannah somehow & good old Andy will come & save her, & then even though she has just had a huge crush on Dr Nate, she will then fall (again!)for "hero" Andy. I am just so disappointed how hastily everyone now thinks Andy is such a good bloke & he has gotten away with everything without consequence (& now even getting Hannah back!). After repairing their friendship, what will Zac say when he finds out she is back with Andy? (after what was done to him). I doubt we will even see his reaction given how completely they have removed him from the "farm" family, & even if we do, they will probably show he won't care as he now has a " family" of his own. Remember when Denny said that she would never forgive Andy for what he did to her family/Zac etc? It now seems she will be pushing Hannah & him together! Very disappointing. Surely for credibility Hannah will have to find out at some stage that Andy killed Jake. How will the caring nurse react to that? I still think they are trying to make them the new Heath &Bianca - the same scenario - the "intellectually challenged" Gym guy & the smart hot woman. Don't buy it myself! (Sorry for the rant!!)

----------

eviedevi (24-11-2014), SoapsJSK (24-11-2014), TaintedLove (14-11-2014), tammyy2j (17-11-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Hannah back with Andy! Saw this coming a while ago, but hoped it wouldn't happen. Apart from everything he did to her family, it was only a few weeks ago that Hannah told him that she doesn't trust him. What has he done since then? He has worked at the Gym & decided to do the Personal Trainer course. Good luck to him, but how does that win back her trust? I am guessing that the "unhinged" Sophie will try & harm Hannah somehow & good old Andy will come & save her, & then even though she has just had a huge crush on Dr Nate, she will then fall (again!)for "hero" Andy. I am just so disappointed how hastily everyone now thinks Andy is such a good bloke & he has gotten away with everything without consequence (& now even getting Hannah back!). After repairing their friendship, what will Zac say when he finds out she is back with Andy? (after what was done to him). I doubt we will even see his reaction given how completely they have removed him from the "farm" family, & even if we do, they will probably show he won't care as he now has a " family" of his own. Remember when Denny said that she would never forgive Andy for what he did to her family/Zac etc? It now seems she will be pushing Hannah & him together! Very disappointing. Surely for credibility Hannah will have to find out at some stage that Andy killed Jake. How will the caring nurse react to that? I still think they are trying to make them the new Heath &Bianca - the same scenario - the "intellectually challenged" Gym guy & the smart hot woman. Don't buy it myself! (Sorry for the rant!!)


Good post Pantherboy. I wholeheartedly agree with everything you said.
No matter how much they try to redeem Andy Barretts character, he will always be the person I blame for getting Casey killed and endangering his brothers life. Not once - but twice. If he hadn`t bought Jake back to Summer Bay, Casey would still be alive. It wasn`t that long ago when Andy was planning all kinds of vengeance on Brax because he loathed him. Now all of a sudden he acts like Brax is his best friend.
It should have been him that died instead of Casey.  :Angry:

----------

Pantherboy (16-11-2014), SoapsJSK (24-11-2014), tammyy2j (17-11-2014)

----------


## Pantherboy

Thanks for that TaintedLove. And I agree 100 percent with all your comments as well! I will never be able to watch the Andy Barrett character without feeling a sense of anger/frustration.
For all those people not in Australia, Lynne McGranger (Irene) & Tai Hara (Andy) have both made it to the semi final (final 4) of Australia's Dancing with the Stars this coming Tue Nov 18 ( Tai's public vote seems to have increased since H&A have been trying to show Andy as a good bloke!!).
The Daily Mail website also has an article/pictures ( Nov14/15- sorry I don't know how to include the link here) about a new "surfer girl" character coming to Summer Bay - actress Tessa De Josselin. It says her persona is yet to be revealed & her name is still hidden. I wonder if she may be Ash's sister he is looking for??

----------

TaintedLove (16-11-2014)

----------


## Pantherboy

Thanks for that TaintedLove. And I agree 100 percent with all your comments as well! I will never be able to watch the Andy Barrett character without feeling a sense of anger/frustration.
For all those people not in Australia, Lynne McGranger (Irene) & Tai Hara (Andy) have both made it to the semi final (final 4) of Australia's Dancing with the Stars this coming Tue Nov 18 ( Tai's public vote seems to have increased since H&A have been trying to show Andy as a good bloke!!).
The Daily Mail website also has an article/pictures ( Nov14/15- sorry I don't know how to include the link here) about a new "surfer girl" character coming to Summer Bay - actress Tessa De Josselin. It says her persona is yet to be revealed & her name is still hidden. I wonder if she may be Ash's sister he is looking for??

----------


## TaintedLove

> Thanks for that TaintedLove. And I agree 100 percent with all your comments as well! I will never be able to watch the Andy Barrett character without feeling a sense of anger/frustration.
> For all those people not in Australia, Lynne McGranger (Irene) & Tai Hara (Andy) have both made it to the semi final (final 4) of Australia's Dancing with the Stars this coming Tue Nov 18 ( Tai's public vote seems to have increased since H&A have been trying to show Andy as a good bloke!!).
> The Daily Mail website also has an article/pictures ( Nov14/15- sorry I don't know how to include the link here) about a new "surfer girl" character coming to Summer Bay - actress Tessa De Josselin. It says her persona is yet to be revealed & her name is still hidden. I wonder if she may be Ash's sister he is looking for??


Thank you so much for the info Pantherboy.  I had no idea Irene and Andy were in DWTS. I have a monthly subscription to a VPN that lets me watch tv all around the world. I might give DWTS a go. I already enjoyed watching The Amazing Race NZ Vs Oz episodes.
 :Thumbsup:

----------

Pantherboy (17-11-2014)

----------


## Pantherboy

No problem TaintedLove. Irene has been at the bottom of the DWTS judges scores the last few weeks, but has been getting thru on the public vote -she is hugely popular (& it has been great to see her real (fun) personality away from H&A). Andy has been up & down with the judges scores, but has been near the top recently. He was nearly voted off earlier on, but as I said earlier, his public vote seems to have increased with the recent "redeeming" of Andy's character - he is the definite dark horse to take it out. The semi final on Tue & the final next week will definitely be worth watching if you can.

----------

lyndapym (11-01-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> No problem TaintedLove. Irene has been at the bottom of the DWTS judges scores the last few weeks, but has been getting thru on the public vote -she is hugely popular (& it has been great to see her real (fun) personality away from H&A). Andy has been up & down with the judges scores, but has been near the top recently. He was nearly voted off earlier on, but as I said earlier, his public vote seems to have increased with the recent \\"redeeming\\" of Andy's character - he is the definite dark horse to take it out. The semi final on Tue & the final next week will definitely be worth watching if you can.


Hooray....I found the page PantherBoy https://au.tv.yahoo.com/dancing-with...couples/#page2
It`s only 'Andy' and 'Irene' that I know from the dancers. I love that outfit Lynne is wearing. She should always wear green....it suits her beautifully with her red hair.
 :Smile:

----------

Pantherboy (18-11-2014), Perdita (17-11-2014)

----------


## Pantherboy

Glad you found the page TaintedLove. Enjoy! The other 2 dancers are Ricki Lee - a pop star who came 8/9th in Aust Idol some years ago, & David Rodin (I think that is how it is spelt!) an AFL footballer - he has been on top of the leader board most weeks, but has come back to the field recently. He would still be the favourite I would think. At least one of 'Andy' & 'Irene' will make the final, so H&A will be represented. Go Irene!

----------

Perdita (18-11-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

wonder why Home & Away are continuing into December. There are 45 weeks in a season and these 1st week December is week 45. Home & Away did start the last week in January instead of the 2 to last week, so the week in December accumulates for the later start in January.  The season finale is always end of November and going by these Thursday, December 4th spoilers, they don't sound like it will be the last episode of the year. Looks like they will have 46 weeks this season instead of 45.  It goes off screen for 8 weeks in australia, so with the extra weeks added on, it should return February.

----------


## TaintedLove

> wonder why Home & Away are continuing into December. There are 45 weeks in a season and these 1st week December is week 45. Home & Away did start the last week in January instead of the 2 to last week, so the week in December accumulates for the later start in January.  The season finale is always end of November and going by these Thursday, December 4th spoilers, they don't sound like it will be the last episode of the year. Looks like they will have 46 weeks this season instead of 45.  It goes off screen for 8 weeks in australia, so with the extra weeks added on, it should return February.


gilly....I`ve noticed for the last two weeks on Plus7 that there have been 6 episodes in a week instead of 5.....2 eps Wednesday and Thursday. I`m not complaining, it`s a nice treat. 
I thought it was because H&A are finishing early for Christmas. But if they`re still showing episodes for December, it`s making me wonder now. I do remember that they started late in January, so maybe this is their way of making it up to the fans.
 :Smile:

----------

